# Wapus Lodge



## ocala (Jan 30, 2005)

Forum search is slow today so I thought I would ask here.
Has anyone been to Wapus Lodge in Quebec?
http://www.wapuslodge.com/default-ang.htm
Thinking of going in July. It's 60 miles off the main road on a bush road to get to it so I'm guessing the fishing may be pretty good.
Any info would help.
Thanks.


----------



## ocala (Jan 30, 2005)

Went up there the first week of July. Unfortunately it coincided with a heat wave. Low 90's everyday. On top of that the owners said water temps were running 4 weeks ahead of schedule. Targeting mostly pike it made for tough fishing.
The first night was actually the best. Probably because the the heat wave just started. Got a nice 36 incher. Too bad that was the last of the big fish. The next morning I missed one about the same size and the rest of the trip was all 24 inches and under. Sorry no pics. Camera took a swim.
The place has many lakes to fish. You can go from shallow weedy lakes to deeper ones. Species include Lake Trout, Speckled Trout, Walleye and Pike. It seems most people we talked to were after walleye. All the lakes have boat and motors but some you need a 4X4 or an ATV to get to them. 
The place lies at the end of a 60 mile dirt road. The road is fairly well maintained but there are some fist size and larger rocks you have to watch out for. We had 2 flat tires because of that road. We also had several other car problems not related to the road. One involving having a truck towed a 100 miles to get fixed. The owners were extremely helpful in coordinating with the repair shop to get the truck fixed and even arranged to get us loaner truck for free while ours was getting fixed.
Overall I think this would be a great place to fish if the weather had been more reasonable. I was with a group of 6 people with me being the only hard core fisherman so I wasn't getting a lot of feedback in terms of what they were using and how they were fishing it. In fact I was telling them what to do. Guess maybe I am a bad teacher.
I think a trip in Spring or Fall would make for better fishing because the place is pretty isolated. I doubt I will ever make it up there again but for hardcores like myself there is a lot of opportunity there but when you only have five days to figure out what, where, and how to fish it sometimes you don't always get it right.


----------

